# Saisi sur le vif



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ciao a tutti!

Ho visto che ci sono altri thread sull'argomento, ma preferisco avere, se possibile, altri chiarimenti: *saisi sur le vif* come si traduce? 
Ecco la frase in cui è inserito:
"Cette série a été entrecoupée d’une parabole de Jésus (20, 9-19) et elle sera suivie d’un questionnement de Jésus (le Fils de David, 20, 41-44), d’un épisode *saisi sur le vif* (la veuve et sa *pite*, 21, 1-4) et d’une ultime question adressée à Jésus sur la date de la destruction du Temple."

E' possibile renderlo con "preso dal vivo"? Oppure "preso al momento"?

Ps: Per inciso, "*pite*" può significare "monetina"? (scusate l'OT, piccola curiosità, dato che ho trovato "Petite monnaie de cuivre, qui valait anciennement la moitié d'une obole", ma mi pare sia un termine desueto).

Ciao!!

Marco


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Vla...ad,

"Saisi sur le vif" si traduce generalmente con "colto dal vivo", no ? (Non ho guardato gli altri thread) . Ti posso anche dire che, in francese, "saisir" dà più impressione di velocità che "prendre" .
*Pite* deve essere la monetina, cos'altro ? Non è affatto strano per me che la parola sia desueta, arcaica : per quanto riguarda il vocabolario usato, il Vangelo non è mai stato tanto aggiornato, dato che già in epoca delle traduzioni, i dizionari risalivano a un po' prima del diluvio  .

Buona settimana !

*PS* Ho anche trovato questo per "pite" : http://dictionnaire.sensagent.com/pite/fr-fr/
Forse più plausibile cronologicamente, non conosco la parabola . Corrisponde al secondo tab/pannello/pulsante di http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/pite .


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Grazie matoupaschat!

Pite non potrebbe essere altrimenti, ma in molti dizionari on-line non veniva riportata. Perciò meglio essere sicuri 

Ps: solo per curiosità: il mio nick, che in effetti è un po' lunghetto, significa solo "parlo italiano" in georgiano. Mi piaceva come suonava 

Ciao e buona settimana anche a te!


----------



## Ruminante

"Saisi sur le vif" è in questo caso "colto dal vivo", e penso si riferisca al fatto che la parabola è stata presa da un fatto reale, osservato da Gesu' al tempio. "Colto sul vivo" è diverso, è quando sei impressionato, toccato. Non l'ho trovato, ma ho trovato un'espressione simile su reverso: piquer quelqu'un au *vif* {v.} [espress.] pungere qualcuno sul vivo {v.} [es.]


Tante volte sono stata "colta sul vivo" dalla storia di questa vedova e della sua monetina, cosi' ho fatto una ricerchina, pur andando notevolmente fuori tema.
E’ interessante già il titolo della parabola, “L’obolo della vedova”: su treccani troviamo che obolo era “b. In età romana, la moneta spicciola in genere”, e ha poi assunto il significato – forse proprio in onore di questa vedova, chissà – di “offerta in denaro di scarsa entità:”

Vediamo ora diverse traduzioni del verso 42 del Vangelo di Marco, capitolo 12, che ci forniscono vari termini (che per qualche ragione sembrano a volte in contraddizione) che ritroviamo nella definizione di “pite” fornita da matoupaschat: “Petite monnaie de cuivre, qui valait anciennement la moitié d'une obole et le quart d'un denier.“
Nuova Diodati: “Venuta una povera vedova, _vi_ gettò due spiccioli, cioè un quadrante.”
*C.E.I.: “*Ma venuta una povera vedova vi gettò due spiccioli, cioè un quattrino.*”*
Nuova Riveduta: “Venuta una povera vedova, vi mise due spiccioli che fanno un quarto di soldo.”
Bibbia.net “Ma, venuta una vedova povera, vi gettò due monetine, che fanno un soldo.”
Ciao


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ruminante, a quando un tuo commento al vangelo di Luca? 
Molto interessanti le tue osservazioni!!


----------



## zone noire

Ruminante said:


> "Saisi sur le vif" è in questo caso "colto dal vivo", e penso si riferisca al fatto che la parabola è stata presa da un fatto reale, osservato da Gesu' al tempio.


 
Buongiorno Ruminante

In questo caso mi sembra piu' comune dire "_tratto da una storia vera_" piuttosto che "_colto dal vivo_" ma forse è solo una mia impressione.


----------



## Ruminante

zone noire said:


> Buongiorno Ruminante
> 
> In questo caso mi sembra piu' comune dire "_tratto da una storia vera_" piuttosto che "_colto dal vivo_" ma forse è solo una mia impressione.


Grazie Zone Noire,

credo che colto dal vivo sia giusto, di certo "tratto da una storia vera" é piu' bello, forse si dice anche "preso dal vivo", il fatto é che ieri sera mi suonava bene, ora ho dei dubbi, soprattutto su "colto sul vivo" che penso non esista; forse l'ho preso da "punto sul vivo" che ha un significato diverso, oppure é una mia traduzione di "saisi au vif", non so. Spero che qualche esperto si faccia avanti. (Non sono riuscitai a trovare neppure le discussioni di Word Reference sull'argomento menzionate da Vla...rad).

Buona giornata


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ecco i thread:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=16610

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1310847


----------



## Ruminante

Un'altra conferma del "chiedete, e vi sarà dato"... Grazie mille per questi links, ci speravo.
I threads pero' non forniscono termini in italiano, penso che dovro' ancora cercare o almeno tenere d'occhio _questo_ _thread_.
Alla prossima


----------

